# crab info



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know any information on the Blue Tamika Commando Crab? I found it here: Live Freshwater Aquarium Crabs For Sale - Elite Inverts! I've researched but can't find anything. *c/p* Thanks!


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

I found more related suggestions with the search changed to "timika" as opposed to "tamika" but I see what you mean... there's certainly not a whole lot out there in the way of research. I'd be concerned that's a slang name for the crab or worse, no one's ever bothered to type anything about them and put it on the Internet... Try your local library's encyclopedia section?


----------

